

One Mealworm, Two Mealworms: More Evidence Birds Can Count - dnetesn
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/11/18/science/more-evidence-birds-can-count.html?ref=science&_r=0

======
jack-r-abbit
I wonder if they considered if the bird could hear the mealworms under the
tray and was pecking at the box to get at them.

------
drivingmenuts
Chickens can count to delicious. That's all I care about.

